# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه >  مجدولين آن تحت ظلال الزيزفون

## أميرة قوس النصر

تحت ظلال الزيزفون أو مجدولين
tht thlal alzizfoun a'ou mjdoulin
تأليف: ألفونس كاد
ترجمة، تحقيق: مصطفى لطفي المنفلوطي







هذه رواية رائعة من روائع الكاتب الفرنسي ألفونس كاد, اتخذ لها الكاتب شكل الرسائل المتبادلة بين أبطالها, فجاء كل فصل لوحة معبرة تهز مشاعر القارىء فكأنها أمواج البحر كل موجة تتلاحق مع سابقتها فتتكسر جميعها على شاطىء جمع روعة الحب وعمق الأحزان. كما لا يمكن وصف لوحة رسم رائعة بالكلمات, كذلك لا يمكن وصف هذه الرواية بالكلمات. ومن أهم ما تحدثت عنه الرواية: من مجدولين الى سوزان, من ادوار الى استيفن, الحب, الدعوة, الزيارة, المرأة, الحيرة, من سوزان الى مجدولين, المكاشفة, العهد, البحيرة, من مجدولين الى استيفن, من استيفن الى مجدولين, من مولر الى استيفن, الخبر, الوداع, حفلة رقص, النفس العالية, الحظ, الطارق الجديد, المفاداة, الصداقة,الفتنة, الملعب, الرجل والمرأة, الدسيسة.





http://www.4shared.com/file/41414403...nline.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/62463323...nline.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/50430313...5/_-_.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/70331826...___-_.html?s=1

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

رائعه هالروايه .. بس نهايتها قمة المأساه ..

----------


## THE GREEN

شكرا  :Big Grin:

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمووووو كتير

----------

